# Just Painted Rear Bumper Insert.....



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

What ya think??? big difference over the stock look, love my SAP rear spoiler too.. Before & After pics would like some feedback ... Thanks


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great, did you have to drill more holes for that center post on the spoiler?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I like that it matches the car's color but not feeling the inserts in the lettering.


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

It looks great. I'm usually not too keen on the chrome inlays but you def pulled it off.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

What paint did you use for the "gto"?
It's a bit over powering but I commend you for the execution.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Its PPG Paint for the TORRID RED & Polished Stainless Steel GTO insert from General Motors Accessories parts book.... you can still get them from your local gm dealer.. its actually the brick road showing in the stainless that makes it look weird
... The SAP spoiler actually can on the car when I bought it new? strange huh?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

SAP stuff was all added by the dealer...perhaps it was a leftover part the dealer wished to use up or something similar...nice work...

Bill


----------

